# linemans and screw driver set recommendation



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

get the basic klien linesmans and the rest should get you a decent 1/4 flathead and #2 phillips.. id just get the lowes/hd brand screwdrivers theyre good enough to start with


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

For that budget Channellock 369 linemans and some average Home Depot or Dewalt screwdrivers will leave you with money left over for another useful basic tool like a pair of wire strippers or a level.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> For that budget Channellock 369 linemans and some average Home Depot or Dewalt screwdrivers will leave you with money left over for another useful basic tool like a pair of wire strippers or a level.


This ^^^ 

Channellock is good for the price.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Channellock 369s are the bees knees. Get a Klein 11n1 and you got most you need. Cheap enough to pick up an Channellock 908 wire strippers too. :thumbsup:







:thumbup:


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I have Klein write strippers and dikes. I had a pair of 12 husky line mans but were stolen out of my bag Friday. I do have a deadly screw driver set buy it feels so cheap.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> I have Klein write strippers and dikes. I had a pair of 12 husky line mans but were stolen out of my bag Friday. I do have a deadly screw driver set buy it feels so cheap.


See if sears has the pack of wiha drivers.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I was looking at a pair of greenlees for 22 bucks at Sears.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Dewalt set....not deadly


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the Channelock/Ideal pliers.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-5-Piece-Electrician-s-Starter-Tool-Kit-92905/202930048


This is the best deal hands down. If you already have strippers and ***** you can barter with some of your coworkers for other tools or just keep them as spares.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Nah man that set totally sucks.

It's like it's an ultra cheap knockoff set.. I bought it to have some back up tools and I chipped the ***** the first time I went to use them. wtf! I have a picture on my computer somewhere.

It's not the usual crap klein quality we complain, this is UBER CRAP!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Pretty sure that was a drywall screw.. can't even cut a drywall screw? I have used my Ideal Tools ***** on EVERYTHING. They can either cut it or not cut it, but they don't chip!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Get the kleins. I've been carrying them for 14 years solid and never an issue with any style ever.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I just picked up the 369's, greenlee 9 in 1, and a craftsmen utility knife at Sears for a total of 35 bucks. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

jeromjenkins said:


> I just picked up the 369's, greenlee 9 in 1, and a craftsmen utility knife at Sears for a total of 35 bucks. Thanks for the suggestions


Nice pick on the channelocks. I'd pick those before ideal any day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> I just picked up the 369's, greenlee 9 in 1, and a craftsmen utility knife at Sears for a total of 35 bucks. Thanks for the suggestions


Good stuff.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Nah man that set totally sucks.
> 
> It's like it's an ultra cheap knockoff set.. I bought it to have some back up tools and I chipped the ***** the first time I went to use them. wtf! I have a picture on my computer somewhere.
> 
> It's not the usual crap klein quality we complain, this is UBER CRAP!


Its has the same part numbers as the individual tools. If they chipped then take them back and swap them for a new pair.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> I just picked up the 369's, greenlee 9 in 1, and a craftsmen utility knife at Sears for a total of 35 bucks. Thanks for the suggestions


Good work...:thumbup:

As you Learn the Electrical trade You will find your favorites in tools.

For Linesman's I love the D2000-9ECR.:thumbsup:

   




Qty: 


Yes, I want *FREE Two-Day
Shipping* with Amazon Prime 
Add to Cart 
*or*






 to turn on 1-Click ordering. 


Add to Wish List 






* More buying choices *



 



 Wholesale Electric Supply 
$36.89 + $6.60 shipping 

 



 Grandview Wholesale 
$43.54 + Free Shipping 

 



  KTOOLCONNECTION 
$43.55 + Free Shipping 

 14 new Have one to sell?  Sell on Amazon


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Its has the same part numbers as the individual tools. If they chipped then take them back and swap them for a new pair.


He just blew them up! , And cleaned off the burn marks.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

hahahahahaha you guys waste your money on your tools... I use my teeth and fists to get my work done.


----------



## Andcura (Nov 15, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-5-Piece-Electrician-s-Starter-Tool-Kit-92905/202930048
> 
> 
> This is the best deal hands down. If you already have strippers and ***** you can barter with some of your coworkers for other tools or just keep them as spares.


I bought that set as a back up pair of pliers for my Klein Jman pliers, for $50
you can't go wrong!


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

jeromjenkins said:


> I was looking at a pair of greenlees for 22 bucks at Sears.


I use the sears greenlee linesmans and like them. greenlee strippers have worked well gor me. 2 years heavy use and I just starting to dull a little.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

I definietly wouldnt go cheap on a tape measure either. I recommend the stanley fat max, think they go for abour $20. I started out with something else, and was always fighting that stupid thing.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah I never understood the importance of a decent tape measure till my first day. on a ladder in a parking garage trying to layout a fixture 8-10' off a wall. cheap tape measure kept bucking before reaching the wall.

insane deal on that klein package. up here I think those linemen alone retail for 55-57 cdn at Home Depot and side cutters would be 40ish, screwdrivers 10-15 each and strippers about 20...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought a few pairs of those channellock 369's at canadian tire for 8 bucks on sale...cant beat that. They are the same as the ideal's without the crimper. Im done with Klein.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I bought a few pairs of those channellock 369's at canadian tire for 8 bucks on sale...cant beat that. They are the same as the ideal's without the crimper. Im done with Klein.


Only problem I had with Klein was their #2 philips. Red handle ***** and linesman have been good to me. My ratchet cable cutter and reg cable cutter have been fine also.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

bml215 said:


> Only problem I had with Klein was their #2 philips. Red handle ***** and linesman have been good to me. My ratchet cable cutter and reg cable cutter have been fine also.


What was your issue with the red handle *****?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Pretty sure that was a drywall screw.. can't even cut a drywall screw? I have used my Ideal Tools ***** on EVERYTHING. They can either cut it or not cut it, but they don't chip!


What color handle are those?


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> What was your issue with the red handle *****?


Nothing, they have been good to me along with the blue lines mans. Dipped handles, not the jmans


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

bml215 said:


> Nothing, they have been good to me along with the blue lines mans. Dipped handles, not the jmans


Sorry. Read that wrong. I thought there was a comma their not a period.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Screwdrivers, get the square shank kleins so they will accept the pipe reamer attachment

These are my 2 EDC linesman. The blue set has a handy fishtape puller, the yellow has a sta kon crimper on it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

bml215 said:


> Only problem I had with Klein was their #2 philips. Red handle ***** and linesman have been good to me. My ratchet cable cutter and reg cable cutter have been fine also.


I had two pairs of journeyman 2000 series linesmans fail on me, and also a pair of 2000 series *****. The steel was not hardened properly and started chipping. Klein didnt have much to say about it when I emailed them either.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

five.five-six said:


> Screwdrivers, get the square shank kleins so they will accept the pipe reamer attachment
> 
> These are my 2 EDC linesman. The blue set has a handy fishtape puller, the yellow has a sta kon crimper on it.


I like the crimper action, but I dont want to carry two and give up the fishtape puller.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> I like the crimper action, but I dont want to carry two and give up the fishtape puller.



I don't carry both at the same time, I keep both in my bucket and carry the set that best serves my tasks for that day.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

five.five-six said:


> I don't carry both at the same time, I keep both in my bucket and carry the set that best serves my tasks for that day.


yeah, but my bucket is already too heavy and I dont want to give up my ideal crimpers, love them things


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

or you could buy a pair of knipex and have both the fish tape puller and the crimper on one tool 

http://www.amazon.com/09-12-240-SBA-Leverage/dp/B005EXNWN0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390948665&sr=8-4&keywords=knipex+linemans










Klein has some with both too, but I prefer the Knipex

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-J2000-9NECRTP-High-Leverage-Side-Cutting-Pliers-Connector/dp/B0026TFRQ0/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390949380&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=klein+linesman+pliers+with+fish+tape+puller


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

drspec said:


> or you could buy a pair of knipex and have both the fish tape puller and the crimper on one tool
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/09-12-240-SBA-Leverage/dp/B005EXNWN0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390948665&sr=8-4&keywords=knipex+linemans


looks sweet, thanks!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> looks sweet, thanks!


Troof, I have had those kleins for 10 and 15 years. If they ever wear out I will take a close look at those knipex


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I made the switch to Knipex 02 05 225 model about six years ago. As much as I loved Klein tools I have to agree with those who say they are not quite what they used to be. And the narrower profile of the Knipex 'combination' pliers as they call them makes working in tighter areas a breeze. Two things sold me on them. First, after my first pair of Klein 9 inchers was stolen(bought in 1999) I ordered another. What is this I think? This is my replacement? I could barely work the handles without using both hands. About an hour of constant working with alternating applications of penetrating oils and brake-clean I finally got them freed up enough to use but they just didn't have the smoothness of my older pair. About a year of that and I ordered the above Knipex. What a difference. And I do mean difference. Fingertip pressure alone works the jaws, the chrome plating is flawless(well other than where I knocked a piece off last year!) and it would pop three or four 12 AWG wires like trimming nails. I wish it weren't so but it was. 

As for the Channelocks, I can only relay my experience. Before the first Kleins my company bought the Channelocks. A bigger disappointment I could not have expected. They simply did not have the cutting power and leverage of the Kleins. I ditched them straight away. I have no idea what model they were. Maybe these 395 models everyone speaks of are better. I still have decent luck with Klein screwdrivers but would be willing to try others. Wiha is our insulated brand and they work great. 

The 02 05(designates chrome pic doesn't do justice) mine is the 225 length


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Klein.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I had two pairs of journeyman 2000 series linesmans fail on me, and also a pair of 2000 series *****. The steel was not hardened properly and started chipping. Klein didnt have much to say about it when I emailed them either.


I get the original series. The jman series looked like cheap tools to me so I stayed away. I am going to try wera or wiha drivers next, but I think I will stay with Klein for pliers.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Op should up his budget and get a pair of knipex and whatever #2 + 1/4 screwdrivers. I just bought the klein screwdrivers and I can see what people mean about them. After two days of hanging emt they are showing wear. Not what I expected from klein. 

As for cable cutters I'm partial to my japanese 150mm ones.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Satch said:


> Gents, I made the switch to Knipex 02 05 225 model about six years ago. As much as I loved Klein tools I have to agree with those who say they are not quite what they used to be. And the narrower profile of the Knipex 'combination' pliers as they call them makes working in tighter areas a breeze. Two things sold me on them. First, after my first pair of Klein 9 inchers was stolen(bought in 1999) I ordered another. What is this I think? This is my replacement? I could barely work the handles without using both hands. About an hour of constant working with alternating applications of penetrating oils and brake-clean I finally got them freed up enough to use but they just didn't have the smoothness of my older pair. About a year of that and I ordered the above Knipex. What a difference. And I do mean difference. Fingertip pressure alone works the jaws, the chrome plating is flawless(well other than where I knocked a piece off last year!) and it would pop three or four 12 AWG wires like trimming nails. I wish it weren't so but it was.
> 
> As for the Channelocks, I can only relay my experience. Before the first Kleins my company bought the Channelocks. A bigger disappointment I could not have expected. They simply did not have the cutting power and leverage of the Kleins. I ditched them straight away. I have no idea what model they were. Maybe these 395 models everyone speaks of are better. I still have decent luck with Klein screwdrivers but would be willing to try others. Wiha is our insulated brand and they work great.
> 
> The 02 05(designates chrome pic doesn't do justice) mine is the 225 length




Don't get those.

These are the proper ones.

http://www.amazon.com/09-11-240-SBA-Leverage/dp/B005EXNWM6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391360171&sr=8-3&keywords=knipex+linesman


----------

